# recalls on EVO INNOVA CALIFORNIA NATURAL and HEALTHWISE



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

CALIFORNIA NATURAL
DOG KANGAROO & RED LENTILS GRAIN FREE
4OZ, 5LB, 15LB, 30LB, 30LB BILINGUAL
2362A70001,2362A70002, 2362A70003, 2362A70004, 3015A70001

Where do you find these numbers on the bag of food? Are they the bar code numbers? I am not too worried because 3/4 of the bag is gone. What to do?

Finally found a food that agreed with Bentley and he had no allergies to. It seems like all the larger, more reputable companies have had problems at one time or another. 

Thinking about going to RAW. Wonder how much to feed a spoo who is 66lbs. Would you transition it?


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

MaryEdwards said:


> Thinking about going to RAW. Wonder how much to feed a spoo who is 66lbs. Would you transition it?


I'm planning to do the same. I've got the name of a supplier here in the area, and I'm waiting to get his price list, but whatever it costs, I think I'll give it a try.


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

MaryEdwards said:


> CALIFORNIA NATURAL
> DOG KANGAROO & RED LENTILS GRAIN FREE
> 4OZ, 5LB, 15LB, 30LB, 30LB BILINGUAL
> 2362A70001,2362A70002, 2362A70003, 2362A70004, 3015A70001
> ...



sorry kind of slow on response. im not sure i dont think its the the bar code number but it should be near there id assume. best bet is to call the place you bought it from they can help. i believe this recall was for salmonella which is scarry but unless your dog is really young/old/sick it isnt likely to be life threatening but it is also dangerous to people who are young/old/sick by just handling the food without washing your hands after. 

i recently changed my mini to raw she loves it. she never ate anything with out effort. im currently using stella and chewys which has a recommended amount on the bag so i feed that. im going to switch to primal most likely next month when mud bay starts carrying it which they have a calculator on there website. if you intend to make your own there is tons of websites listed on the sticky on this section.


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

Leaving Facebook... | Facebook

this recall has been expanded


----------

